# shifter click and low speed abs



## DRAGTAT (Aug 19, 2003)

I just got a 91 100 and when sitting in park with your foot off of the brake the shifter makes a loud clicking noise sounds like possibly the shifter lock. and you can feel the ABS engaging from about 30 mph down to about 5 mph any Ideas


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

check the shift lock relay, the brake switch, and the wheel speed sensor


----------



## DRAGTAT (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks I'll do that


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

just wondering if you got the problem figured out yet and what it was


----------

